# Guitar effects question...



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Hi gang, maybe the guitar gurus out there can lend me a hand. Years ago, I remember hearing this guy at Guitar Center doing a demo on this effect pedal(I might be wrong with the pedal part), in which he was able to play various instrument sounds(such as violin and piano) on his electric guitar. I have long since forgotten what brand of effects(maybe Digitech or Korg???)

Just bugs me that I can't for the life of me remember what that effect gig was called. And this was back in....2001-2002. If anyone knows, please tell me. And I don't think he had anything hooked to the computer to get the sounds from midi. 

Thanks!


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

It was probly a Roland.....

Something similar to this...

http://www.rolandus.com/products/productdetails.aspx?ObjectId=592&ParentId=53

Hope this helps

jB


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

OMG, Jason, YOU are the man, man!!! I think this IS what I have been trying to remember!!! 

Thanks a bunch, buddy! BTW, how's music going for ya? Any new release?


----------



## sayshrimp (Nov 5, 2007)

WOW! You guys play? Cool! Me too but classical.


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Got a friend who plays classic with nylon strings. It is certainly no walk in the park. Props for you, bro


And no, I think Jason is the real deal here Waiting to hear his new release. I just like to write some stuff on my spare time and therefore, having a gig that does everything is important(esp when space is limited)


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Your welcome Paul, and thanks for the encouragement

Actually, i am working on a project right now. Who knows when it will be done, but we are in the process of editing the drum tracks right now

Here is a sample from the studio....its just a jam.






Let me know what you think if you get a chance.

jB


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Thanks for the link, man! You should put more up! Good luck and keep at it! Don't forget us when you release albums someday I want an autograph later!


----------



## jazzlvr123 (Apr 29, 2007)

the way most musicians make their guitar sound like other sounds such as trumpet sax etc. its through midi processing. I own a midi processor for my guitar believe me when i say Midi setups are VERY expensive (mine was a little under a grand). you also have to buy a special midi pickup if you want it to sound okay. I used an Axon Mk 2 these complex machines vastly out perform rolands setup they also let you turn whatever you are playing into an actual midi file and edit it on your computer giving you the option to literally make the around anything you want. Rather than rolands setup where they just provide you with a set of sounds to choose from that you cannot edit or sync with a computer. bands like bela fleck and the flecktones are very popular for using the Axon Mk2. I currently own one myself (and i used to own the roland one too) and have used them both first hand and would have to say the Axon is a way better sounding, more complex and professional way to go. the roland is more of the beginner setup if you are just playing around the house and stuff I am only 20 but have been playin jazz guitar for almost 15 years. 
Heres my guitar website: 
www.kylehernandez.com

Heres a link to the Axon Mk 2 midi setup 
http://www.music123.com/Terratec-AX...-52CF-DC11-BE2A-001422107090&mr:referralID=NA


----------

